# transmission problems



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

well I changed all my fluids over the weekend including the transmission. well here is my problem I get up to about 60 mph and I hammer it and it hits the rev limiter and I have to let off for it to shift not sure what the problem is ..... o ya its a 2004 A4 

p.s. have not been on in a while


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

your tranny is shot, most likely the clutch packs in there, mine has gone out four times, first three times they rebuilt it and it just goes again, buy a factory rebuilt one from gm with a warranty. im on that one and it is having less problems, going to have it replaced again though because it just did what your talking about briefly again last week. i ****ing hate these tranny's dude, there ****. sorry about the cussing but i cant believe these dumbasses havent recalled these trannys or the stupid differentials


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Did it do it before or after the fluid change? The A4 tranny have servos that contol gear shifts. They maybe just dirty or sticking. Also there is a TCM that control those servos too, have the car checked by someone that can run a diagnostic on the tranny before anything else.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

its doing it after i changed the fluid. the car shifts fine but when you put your foot into it it dosnt seem to want to down shift ..... today it seem like the transmission was slipping so.....idk i have no clue what is going on

the fluid i used also was valvoline dexron 6


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

GM4life said:


> Did it do it before or after the fluid change? The A4 tranny have servos that contol gear shifts. They maybe just dirty or sticking. Also there is a TCM that control those servos too,* have the car checked by someone that can run a diagnostic on the tranny before anything else.*


:agree


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

I just brought it into the local pontiac dealer that we have been going through for about 30 years, so i trust them..... see what happens


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Hopefully its nothing too serious. You may just need to take her out and stretch her legs, give her a good shake down.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

found out the filter was laying in the pan gusse i didnt use enough force putting it in.......lol::rofl::seeya::willy:


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

haha im so glad i was wrong, that woulda sucked if it was blown, my tranny did the same thing, except i didnt do the job myself ahah.


----------



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

thats what happened to my old cavallier. except it wouldnt shift into 3rd for like 2 minutes lol. i used to beat on the car though.


----------

